# The mysterious "Jean Guy"



## TerraceFarmer (Nov 11, 2012)

Anybody heard of this strain? I just ordered 6 feminized seeds from Vancouver Seed Bank (only $65!). Apparently this shit leaves an impression on smokers, but it is hard to find much about it. "Jean Guy" is the French way of saying "John Doe"--the strain originated in Montreal, I believe, and its parentage is unknown. It is definitely half White Widow, but the other strain in the cross is a mystery--skunk #1 is a popular hypothesis.

So, if you've smoked it, I'd love to hear what you thought of the experience.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 11, 2012)

I've smoked it from the mother plant of those seeds. It's got a nice flavor, definitely a sativa leaning buzz. It's not as good as the Killingfields I grew but it's still very nice. Can't speak to the seeds though. It wasn't so good that I would be jumping up and down to buy seeds and I'd definitely take a few others before it if I had the choice (as far as sativas go).


----------



## harout121 (Apr 10, 2013)

jean gui is very good il be getting some today or tammorrow in montreal 
but ofcours i don't play games i buy for 50$ i get 8 grams 
not 5.0 
and ofcours i don't sell anykind of drugs i just smoke to be able to sleep and this shit its great you will love it 
the buds will be all like white and orange


----------



## Temis420(Qc) (May 3, 2013)

I have already smoke this weed and its DANK DANK SHIT!!!
But i dont know about the seed worth the try for sure!!!
Super sweet citrus taste with a earthy aftertone . Serious taste Imo ....


----------



## Subu (Nov 5, 2013)

harout121 said:


> jean gui is very good il be getting some today or tammorrow in montreal
> but ofcours i don't play games i buy for 50$ i get 8 grams
> not 5.0
> and ofcours i don't sell anykind of drugs i just smoke to be able to sleep and this shit its great you will love it
> the buds will be all like white and orange


How is the value you get on deals comparable to "playing games". Typical internet thug.


----------

